# CBT - what is it and how can I get it??



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

I am presuming that this stands for cognitive behaviour therapy, but what is it actually? I am quite sure that my IBS is triggered by being tense and worried about my symptoms rearing their head at social functions and just in general day to day life. Would CBT help this and where would I go.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it shoud help with your thoughts. in the US any psychologist could either do this or refer you and i assume England is the same.tom


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

Has anyone actually been through it, what is involved?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi... yes, I have engaged in CBT.... years of it .... and overall it was a positive experience for me. Much depends on the therapist and much depends on where the client/patient is in their life. It is my opinion that whether or not CBT is successful depends upon the willingness of the person who is engaging in it to find a resolution to their problems. I personally believe that everyone would benefit from some form of CBT. It primarily teaches us to respect ourselves, which translates into better interactions with others and in feeling better about ourselves.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Lou99 (Dec 17, 2002)

there are a couple of cognitive behaviour therapy workbooks.one is called "Mind Over Mood" by Dennis Greenberger and Christine Padesky.hope this helps.


----------

